# The Big Three...Who Wins?



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think by now most of us would agree that Kevin Van Dam deserves the "title" of the greatest.

A few years ago, Rick Clunn won a polling contest which declared him to be the greatest Bass Angler of all time. Second was Roland Martin, and it is widely believed by many that the only reason he was second, and not first is because just about the only he thing he had not accomplished in his career was win the big one. (The Classic) Since then KVD has won acouple of Classics.

So here's the question...a one day tournament between these three guys, who are you putting your money on?

I go with Rick Clunn because of his ability to "figure it out" quickly. KVD seems to take a while before locking in. In his prime, Clunn's mental sharpness and toughness was second to none.

Have at it guys, but be nice to each other...please!


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

gotta go with KVD.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

obviously kvd is running away with basically every title in fishing. i don't think i could put my money against him anywhere, in any situation right now.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i think 4 cups speak for them self and then all the money and i cant fit roland martin in this class at all,kvd 43years old hes not even close to being done woppin there,ss for them, he will leave record that will stand the test of time,point blank hes the best of the best,


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i agree, kvd is the best. i think the fishing competition has gotten better over the years. i dont think clunn and martin could hang with kvd. but it is fishing, you would prob be surprised at the outcomes if the competed 10 times. kvd certainly wouldnt win all of them, but if it is a one day affair, i would go with kvd


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Some might say that I'm just "living in the now" but I'd pick KVD over Clunn & Martin anyday of the week. Those two are great and was great in their prime but I still think KVD is unlike any bass angler we've witnessed to date.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I think we all are watching history being made right now!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Clunn beat KVD head to head in Ultimate Match Fishing already.

It would really depend on the day, the pattern and the body of water. Any of the three could beat any of the other three. 

Keep in mind KVD is also in his prime with a lot of tools that weren't available to Clunn or Martin...like side imaging and the Hydrowave.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Clunn beat KVD head to head in Ultimate Match Fishing already.
> 
> It would really depend on the day, the pattern and the body of water. Any of the three could beat any of the other three.
> 
> Keep in mind KVD is also in his prime with a lot of tools that weren't available to Clunn or Martin...like side imaging and the Hydrowave.


Good points you made there,very well stated.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Clunn beat KVD head to head in Ultimate Match Fishing already.
> 
> I missed that one.....was it good?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> It would really depend on the day, the pattern and the body of water. Any of the three could beat any of the other three.
> 
> Keep in mind KVD is also in his prime with a lot of tools that weren't available to Clunn or Martin...like side imaging and the Hydrowave.


MY FACTS MAY BE ALITTLE OFF SO PLEASE TAKE IT EASY ON ME! I'm OLD

Last year a Bass magazine (??) had a TV show where they took Pros to a foreign lake to fish, they had no pre-fishing and were told they needed to limit (without electronics???). They took Bill Dance out and the conditions were so horrid everyone said to cancel because no one could catch fish at that lake in those conditions. Bill went out and caught fish and amazed everyone!
That's why I respect the "OLD DOGS"....!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Hank Parker, Woo Daves and Bill Dance vs The three you mentioned. I bet they'd put up a fight! lol' 

You gotta think, these guys were catchin bass with far less advanced gear. Match them up prime to prime with minimal fancy electronics and junk, I bet You get a competitive tournament.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Tough topic to really debate. KVD's dominance is over guys with the same technology that he has, so I'm not sure he wouldn't be equally dominant over the legends. That said, however, if you throw KVD back in time and take away a few bells and whistles, I think he'd have his hands full.

I think Roland Martin comes in last, but I haven't liked the guy since he tried to sell us those stupid helicopter lures.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> I think Roland Martin comes in last, but I haven't liked the guy since he tried to sell us those stupid helicopter lures.


LMAO.....maybe you're mad because he actually suckered you into buying one of those things


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> LMAO.....maybe you're mad because he actually suckered you into buying one of those things


my bro bought those way back in the day,,man we thought those were gonna be the poop!!!! WHAT A P.O.S. THEY TURNED OUT TO BE!:S


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

There is an excellant article on Bassmaster's website about Clunn and VanDam called Mutual Admiration. It probably says it all...the respect these guys have for each other is great! I think they are both great anglers who dominated the sport while in their prime. Certainly worth the time to read the article, imho!
Ed


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

spfldbassguy said:


> LMAO.....maybe you're mad because he actually suckered you into buying one of those things


Didn't sucker me in. I was 11. I did receive them as a gift and they were awful.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> Didn't sucker me in. I was 11. I did receive them as a gift and they were awful.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I never used one but even as a gift I'm sure they was awful.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

spfldbassguy said:


> I never used one but even as a gift I'm sure they was awful.


They were terrible, especially for an 11 year old. They were difficult to properly assemble and once you did, they did roll right on the retrieve. I had the flying lure, banjo minnow, and helicopter lure as a kid, and the helicopter was the only one that was absolutely terrible. The other two had their faults; cheap hooks, zero durability, and others, but the copter lure was pure junk. 

In hindsight, I wish I was smart enough to know that the stuff my dad was using worked. Bells and whistles got me every time as a kid.... until dad threw a weightless rubber worm literally ALL DAY and kicked my tail.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think van dam would win because he gets 10 times more casts. it seems like he never stops casting....hence more fish IMWO..but he would bore everybody to death in the process : )

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

FISHIN216 said:


> I think van dam would win because he gets 10 times more casts. it seems like he never stops casting....hence more fish IMWO..but he would bore everybody to death in the process : )
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


That's one of Van Dam's strengths...he is no doubt the best "power" fisherman out there...and he does get results. Even if he is boring...it amazes me to watch him...he's like a machine!


----------

